# AIO Wasserkühlung für i9 CPU



## shark75 (27. Juli 2018)

*AIO Wasserkühlung für i9 CPU*

Welche AIO Wasserkühlung würdet Ihr für eine i9 7900X CPU empfehlen?
Folgende AIOs sind bei der Kühlleistung vorne mit dabei:

- Corsair H150i PRO - 360mm Radiator
- Thermaltake Floe Riing RGB 360 TT Premium Edition - 360mm Radiator
- EVGA CLC280 - 280mm Radiator

Ich brauche kein "RGB bling-bling" - die mitgelieferten Lüfter wollte ich sowieso gegen Noctua's tauschen.

Wenn man nach aktuellen Tests geht, scheint die TT sehr gut zu sein - sowie auch die EVGA AIO, wobei hier die Leistung u.a. durch die hohe Drehzal der Lüfter zustande kommt. 

Vielen Dank für Eure Tipps!

P.S. Eine normale WaKü möchte ich nicht installieren... auch wenn hier die Leistung besser wäre.


----------



## IICARUS (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: AIO Wasserkühlung für i9 CPU*

Die Leitung wird nur dann besser wenn dazu genug Radiatoren verbaut werden.
Aber in deinem Fall reichen deine Radiatoren für die Kühler der CPU vollkommen aus.

Vorteil einer modularen Wasserkühlung ist auch jedes Bauteil einzeln austauschen zu können und Wartungen leichter ausführen zu können, denn auch eine kompakt Wasserkühlung hat seinen Verscheiss und dann könnte so was passieren.
WaKü explodiert, weiteres vorgehen

Und eine Pumpe sitzt nicht mit auf dem Kühler, der nicht entkoppelt werden kann.

Bei der Corsair hast du 5 Jahre Garantie.
Davon ausgeschlossen wird aber Verschleiss für normalen Gebrauch, was bei allem was Garantie hat normal der Fall ist.
Denn Verschleiss und Wartung fallen nicht unter Garantie.

Zu den anderen zwei kann ich nichts sagen, ich finde die Eisbaer von Alphacool sehr gut, denn die lässt sich leicht erweitern, kann statt mit 12v auch mit 7v bertrieben werden und Schläuche sind nicht verpresst oder verschweisst, sondern mit Anschraubanschlüsse dran. Das erleichtert bei einer Wartung der austausch der Schläuche. Zum befüllen ist auch ein Einfüllstutzen vorhanden. Auch wenn das befüllen und entlüften bei einer AIO nicht ganz so einfach ist.


----------



## NatokWa (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: AIO Wasserkühlung für i9 CPU*

Ilcarus hat das ganze schon recht gut zusammengefasst , ich erweitere hier nur mal kurz :

Du hast das wichtigste vergessen : Was passt in dein GEHÄUSE rein und WIE ?  Das sollte auch eine Rolle spielen bei der entscheidung !
Prinzipiel sind Xx120 Radis leichter unter zu bringen während Xx140 eine höhere Kühlleistung und geringere Geräuschentwicklung durch die Lüfter haben (Was bei GUTEN Lüftern aber kaum ins Gewicht fällt) . Ein 2x140'er und ein 3x120'er unterscheiden sich in der Kühlleistung nur geringfügig aber in vielen gehäusen krigst den 280'er nicht unter ..... währe aber MEINE Wahl *g*


----------



## shark75 (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: AIO Wasserkühlung für i9 CPU*

Passen würden beide - 280er und 360er Radiatoren. 

Wenn ich mir die TT und EVGA anschaue, hat die EVGA (280er) eine bessere Leistung dank der Lüfter - ist aber Lauter. Jetzt stelle ich mir die Frage, was passiert, wenn ich nun die Lüfter gegen Noctua tausche. Ist dann die Leistung gleich/besser oder ist es dann egal, welche AIO man holt? 
Oder ist es eventuell sogar beim EVGA umgedreht - mit den Noctua's wird die Kühlleistung schlechter? Ich kenne die technischen Daten der mitgelieferten Lüfter nicht...


----------



## IICARUS (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: AIO Wasserkühlung für i9 CPU*

Kann mich dazu nur auf modulare Wasserkühlungen beziehen, da ich keine Erfahrung mit AIOs habe.

Bei den Kühler gibt es bezüglich der Wärme Übertragung kein grossen unterschied. Klar die Kühler sind je Hersteller anders aufgebaut und die Finnen wodurch das Wasser gedrückt wird können sich auch unterscheiden, aber es wird hier nie ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht geben.

Die Radiatoren können auch unterschiedlich aufgebaut sein, da muss natürlich Luft durch um die Wärme an die Luft abzugeben.
Lüfter können sich darin unterscheiden in dem sie ein besseren Gegendruck aufbauen können, denn ein Radiator muss als Widerstand überwindet werden. Normalerweise sind solche Lüfterblätter etwas breiter als Gehäuselüfter um die Luft die zurück kommt nicht durch den Lüfter entweichen zu lassen. Dadurch baut sich zwischen Lüfter und Radiator ein Druck auf. Entweicht die Luft durch den Lüfter was auch mit dem hinhalten der Hand vor dem Lüfter gespürt werden kann, kann der Radiator nicht gut die Wärme abgeben.

Lüfter unterscheiden sich auch in der Geräuschkulisse, hier nicht nur auf Bezug vom Lager, sondern auch vom Luftgeräusch was entstehen kann.
Habe da sehr gute Erfahrung mit meinen Nocuta A14, F12 und P12 gemacht.

Die Pumpen können sich in der Lautstärke unterscheiden, denn Pumpen die nicht entkoppelt werden können was bei AIOs immer der Fall sein wird, übertragen Vibration aufs Gehäuse.
Hier wird dann versucht mit weniger Drehzahl zu fahren, was nicht bei allen AIOs bezogen der Spannung erlaubt ist. Beim Durchfluss dürfte hier kein Grosser Unterschied vorhanden sein, denn ab einem gewissen Durchfluss über 40 l/h gibt es kein grossen Unterschied mehr. Ob jetzt 12v oder 7v und dadurch etwas weniger Drehzahl vorhanden ist kann nur wenige Grad vielleicht ausmachen. 

Offiziell geben aber Hersteller nur mit 12v die volle Garantie, da sie darunter nicht Garantieren können das die Temperaturen zufriedenstellend bleiben.


----------

